# Miami planning party after Castro's death



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

On one hand I empathize with the Cuban-Americans and their families who sufferred and are still suffering under Castros rule, on the other hand this DOES seem a little ghoulish to me:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16872448/?GT1=8921


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

It does seem a bit odd but....whatever floats their boat I suppose


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> It does seem a bit odd but....whatever floats their boat I suppose


that was well put......:r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> It does seem a bit odd but....whatever floats their boat I suppose


I didn't get the pun until I read DK's post.

Good one.

I agree with Vic though on the party. Seems a bit out of place, but then again, I haven't gone through what the Cuban-Americans have.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I agree with Vic though on the party. Seems a bit out of place, but then again, I haven't gone through what the Cuban-Americans have.


well Castro didnt exactly make their lives easy during his reign of terror. so I could see why they would want to celebrate...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I just read about this on FoxNews (the ONLY name in news!). Personally, I wish I could be there. It won't change much for now, but it means a LOT for the future of ISOMs!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

From the article. --- "I think everybody is still very sad because there are still prisons full of prisoners, many people executed, and families divided," 

I don't applaud death, but if it was one of my family members killed, tortured, or excommunicated I think I might throw a party too. I am sure many of the event coordinators and those that will attend the celebration are exactly that. I don't find it ghoulish at all. IMO, Cuba (and the world) will be far better without him. I do hope, however, it is a celebration of moving forward after all the injustice rather than stomping on the imbeciles grave. The wide success of the Cuban American population is testament to the people and spirit of Cuba. I think they will re-establish Cuba one day as the Pearl of the Caribbean, and for those here in America will continue to capitalize on their successes. I wish the community nothing but the best in their healing. I hope in 20 years (or sooner) I can sit in Havana with a mojito and a nice ISOM and tell my son what Cuba represented in my day, and it is now ancient history.

BillyBarue

TMoneyNYY - please learn to put your shoes on over your socks! :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> It won't change much for now, but it means a LOT for the future of ISOMs!


As much as we all like habanos, I think we should be more concerned about the future of the Cuban people.

Whatever your stance on Fidel, a celebration over his death is IMHO a tad tasteless. My wife's family, who are from Cuba, agree with this sentiment.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> As much as we all like habanos, I think we should be more concerned about the future of the Cuban people.
> 
> Whatever your stance on Fidel, a celebration over his death is IMHO a tad tasteless. My wife's family, who are from Cuba, agree with this sentiment.


It has to do more with the celebration of a man who not only was a bad person, but a stubbornly bad person. Most dictators who make the mistakes HE made would have been ousted a LONG time ago... he is an awful person who deserves the same treatment as another former-dictator who recently "passed."


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I actually think this is a good idea. The reason being a lot of the Cuban population will be partying anyway, this way they exercise some semblance of crowd control... admittedly the t-shirts are pushing it.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont have a problem with the celebration....what I do have a problem with is the fact that the city of Miami is funding the party. Taxpayers should not pay to have a party to celebrate someones death. This will be an unprecidented act in poor taste, IMO. Use your money and efforts more constructively. Next time the city comes up short for radios for firemen or supplies for schools, then let's look at the bill for this celebration.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

When it happens, it will be a very emotional time. A time I can't wait for. In addition, I will be there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I guess you have got to have lived it to understand it.
Since most on this board have not, not hard to understand why some don't understand.

That guy was (emphasis on "was" as I think he has been done and they just don't want to release it") an assassin who destroyed families and killed or improsined many innocent people.

Frankly, I hope it doesn't happen on a day I am traveling out of town as I darn well will take the day off and go join them. Will bring whistles, fireworks and even bring some of those glow in the dark sticks so come nightfall, we can hold hands and sway back and forth in prayer (prayer for the poor Devil who will have to deal with him now).

F... him.
Hope they tell me where his grave is so I can even go chit on it, weekly.
Wish I can start the party now.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I guess you have got to have lived it to understand it.
> Since most on this board have not, not hard to understand why some don't understand.
> 
> That guy was (emphasis on "was" as I think he has been done and they just don't want to release it") an assassin who destroyed families and killed or improsined many innocent people.
> ...


Right there with you mi hermano.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

billybarue said:


> From the article. --- "I think everybody is still very sad because there are still prisons full of prisoners, many people executed, and families divided,"
> 
> I don't applaud death, but if it was one of my family members killed, tortured, or excommunicated I think I might throw a party too. I am sure many of the event coordinators and those that will attend the celebration are exactly that. I don't find it ghoulish at all. IMO, Cuba (and the world) will be far better without him. I do hope, however, it is a celebration of moving forward after all the injustice rather than stomping on the imbeciles grave. The wide success of the Cuban American population is testament to the people and spirit of Cuba. I think they will re-establish Cuba one day as the Pearl of the Caribbean, and for those here in America will continue to capitalize on their successes. I wish the community nothing but the best in their healing. I hope in 20 years (or sooner) I can sit in Havana with a mojito and a nice ISOM and tell my son what Cuba represented in my day, and it is now ancient history.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

if the people who lived through his reign of terror want to party when he dies, i say let them party like its 1999. i have 0% sympathy for the castro regime and the things they have done. it would also be great to be there and get the t-shirt. i think it is a symbolic victory, things might not change much at first, but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> As much as we all like habanos, I think we should be more concerned about the future of the Cuban people.
> 
> Whatever your stance on Fidel, a celebration over his death is IMHO a tad tasteless. My wife's family, who are from Cuba, agree with this sentiment.


Your wife is Cuban? :al does she have any sisters or cousins?

jk, I agree, reguardless of how bad some one is, he is still a person, he's made of the same thing I am(except I'm more handsome), I wouldn't want anyone celebrating my death.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Whatever your stance on Fidel, a celebration over his death is IMHO a tad tasteless. My wife's family, who are from Cuba, agree with this sentiment.


I don't mean this as insult, purely a perspective.
I have considered every possible option and as a Cuban, who lost family and friends who were murdered senselessly, the only reasons I would imagine any Cuban not celebrating Fidel's imminent death is if 1) they are a Castro sympathizer, 2) they are Cuban Americans too young to recall what took place in Cuba or 3) they are such devout believers in mankind that it doesn't allow them to laugh and celebrate the death of a man that has no good reason to exist on this Earth.
I don't think you will find too many Cubans in the US or the many scattered throughout the world that have yet to be able to make it to the US that will express any sadness over his demise.
I wonder how many were saddened by Hitler's demise.
Let me state my case clearly, may he rot in hell and may I never cease laughing and celebrating when he meets his maker.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Let's get this party started with some wav files:

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/July4/Fire Works.wav

and my tribute to a nice guy:
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/July4/Taps - Bugle.wav

One last one:
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/Music/Loser3.wav


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah ....celebrating death is weird.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

My In-laws fled the country a year or so after Fidel took power. Half of their family is still in Cuba. I was not making it up when I wrote that they were against such a celebration, just stating their feelings. I do not think any of their family has been murdered, or kidnapped or such, and they probably lucky for that. I cant see them feeling this way if that indeed did happen. 

Personally, I do not need to see links linking Fidel to all sorts of crimes as I am well aware of what has transpired. It is true I did not live through what happened, nor am I myself Cuban, and it did not effect me personally. Perhaps if it did, I would feel differently, perhaps it would not, I cannot say. When I think about the situation, I can empathize with those who would want to celebrate the man's demise. However, I just think such celebrations should be done with some discretion, or in private, definitely not funded with taxpayer money. Again, just my opinion and I guess its not my place...

Either way, didn't meant to offend anyone, was just stating my opinion (which isnt worth much).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> My In-laws fled the country a year or so after Fidel took power. Half of their family is still in Cuba. I was not making it up when I wrote that they were against such a celebration, just stating their feelings. I do not think any of their family has been murdered, or kidnapped or such, and they probably lucky for that. I cant see them feeling this way if that indeed did happen.
> 
> Personally, I do not need to see links linking Fidel to all sorts of crimes as I am well aware of what has transpired. It is true I did not live through what happened, nor am I myself Cuban, and it did not effect me personally. Perhaps if it did, I would feel differently, perhaps it would not, I cannot say. When I think about the situation, I can empathize with those who would want to celebrate the man's demise. However, I just think such celebrations should be done with some discretion, or in private, definitely not funded with taxpayer money. Again, just my opinion and I guess its not my place...
> 
> Either way, didn't meant to offend anyone, was just stating my opinion (which isnt worth much).


Man,
No offense at all.
Trust me, I have thick skin on this and respect all opinions.

You are totally right that it should not be at the taxpayer's expense.
I could not agree more with that as imagine if taxpayers paid for every dictator's demise tailgate party?
I think what they are trying to do is contain the madness that will hit the streets of South Florida, particularly Hialeah and Miami.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> It does seem a bit odd but....whatever floats their boat I suppose


No pun intended?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I think what they are trying to do is contain the madness that will hit the streets of South Florida, particularly Hialeah and Miami.


I didn't even think of that angle at all!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

He can rot in hell for all I care. He is/was a terrible person that spearheaded some unthinkable things. The world is a better place without him. I am not going to fly anywhere for a party, but I'm definetly not going to chastise any partiers that are close to the situation. Would rather not have it on the taxpayers' dime, but hell, there are a TON of social services that need to be taken off the taxpayers' dime (IMHO of course)...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

[email protected]#k Castro, and I hope he burns in hell. There should be a party, not at taxpayers expense, but nonetheless this should definitely be a day of celebration. Good ridence, but all will not be well until all him cronies are out, and Cuba is free.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> As much as we all like habanos, I think we should be more concerned about the future of the Cuban people.





TMoneYNYY said:


> It has to do more with the celebration of a man who not only was a bad person, but a stubbornly bad person. Most dictators who make the mistakes HE made would have been ousted a LONG time ago... he is an awful person who deserves the same treatment as another former-dictator who recently "passed."


The celebration would also be a tad *premature*. By all accounts his successor, his brother Raul, is cut from the same cloth. No better to the people, and without the personality.

Even with the same name, "Castro" will still be in charge, the ex-patriots will not get back their land or property, and _status quo_ will be the order of the day.

:cb


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW there is a lot of Fidel Castro hate on this board! Maybe it is because I am Canadian and we have good international relations with Cuba, but this kind of talk is foreign to me. Not trying to insult anyone here or start up a useless political debate, but I find myself wondering if some of the posters in this thread actually know anything about Castro. It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster. And yes I know about his political prisoners and the counter-revolutionary executions. I can't possibly speak for everything the man has done, I mean he has made his share of mistakes and stepped on his share of toes, but I think a lot of the bashing in this thread seems a little unfounded. The man has done at least a couple good things in his day, people. Again, not trying to stir up turmoil, that is just my 2 cents I suppose.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Good Man? Um, no.*



MrGudgeon said:


> It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster.


No, no. Don't be mistaken. *CigarBid* is the devil! Fidel was simply a vicious dictator who enriched himself and his friends on the backs of the people by opressing and imprisoning or murdering innocent people and stealing their property in the name of _la Revolucion_.



MrGudgeon said:


> And yes I know about his political prisoners and the counter-revolutionary executions. I can't possibly speak for everything the man has done, I mean he has made his share of mistakes and stepped on his share of toes, but I think a lot of the bashing in this thread seems a little unfounded.


So true. It is simply unconcionable that people should bash him on an Internet board when all he did was steal, murder, and opress. I'm sure those are simply _mistakes_.
Good thing he can't get at the people who "bashed" him on the board. They'd never be heard from again...



MrGudgeon said:


> The man has done at least a couple good things in his day, people.


And Hitler built the autobahn and redeveloped the German economy. 
And Saddam built beautiful palaces and museums, and kept order.
And Jeffry Daumer made sure to use refrigeration (saves the smell, don't ya' know.). 
I'm sure that "the man" at least probably puts down the toilet seat when he is finished.

:cb
___________________
 _Sarcasm. Just another of the fine services we provide._


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> WOW there is a lot of Fidel Castro hate on this board! Maybe it is because I am Canadian and we have good international relations with Cuba, but this kind of talk is foreign to me. Not trying to insult anyone here or start up a useless political debate, but I find myself wondering if some of the posters in this thread actually know anything about Castro. It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster. And yes I know about his political prisoners and the counter-revolutionary executions. I can't possibly speak for everything the man has done, I mean he has made his share of mistakes and stepped on his share of toes, but I think a lot of the bashing in this thread seems a little unfounded. The man has done at least a couple good things in his day, people. Again, not trying to stir up turmoil, that is just my 2 cents I suppose.


Communism is not the devil - never will be the devil. If people in a certain country want to live under that system of government than that is their choice and so be it. Name one Communist/Socialist regime where that is the elected form of government? It is always Lorded over by a dictator who typically perpetuates horrific punishment on his people. The list is long and infamous. Sure he might even have free elections - with one candidate on the ballot.

If you equate denying due process, absence of human rights, death squads, political prisons, executions to "stepping on toes" - well we just can't see eye to eye. How can you give someone a pass on these things?

Honestly, I don't know the history of Cuba very well, so please let me know of the couple of things he has done for the Cuban people that is so great. Whatever they may be, I doubt very seriously they overcome the significance of the evils he has perpetuated (see above).

Debate is seldom useless, unless it becomes insulting or vitriolic so I please don't take this as an insult. You state you don't understand the Hate in this thread. I don't understand your ability to give a pass to, and turn a blind-eye, to an horrific dictator who was/is responsible for the torture, political imprisonement, and death of thousands of people (just my opinion)

BillyBarue


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> WOW there is a lot of Fidel Castro hate on this board! Maybe it is because I am Canadian and we have good international relations with Cuba, but this kind of talk is foreign to me. Not trying to insult anyone here or start up a useless political debate, but I find myself wondering if some of the posters in this thread actually know anything about Castro. It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster. And yes I know about his political prisoners and the counter-revolutionary executions. I can't possibly speak for everything the man has done, I mean he has made his share of mistakes and stepped on his share of toes, but I think a lot of the bashing in this thread seems a little unfounded. The man has done at least a couple good things in his day, people. Again, not trying to stir up turmoil, that is just my 2 cents I suppose.


I'm lost. Please, explain the couple good things he has done.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MrGudgeon said:


> useless political debate.


So true.
Can't make anyone feel my pain or that of my people. Can't make anyone change their mind. I accept that.



> but I find myself wondering if some of the posters in this thread actually know anything about Castro.


You must have missed the part about me being Cuban and Lenguamor's Cuban Coat of Arms for an Avatar, or not know Made in Dade is also Cuban. I personally left Cuba, lost everything we owned, had to start again from nothing. Wife left Cuba to be forever separated from her dad, never to see him. Mom left only living sibling to never see him again. Lost relatives to firing squads and prisons.



> It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster.


Very well said, it is, he is, and your point?



> and stepped on his share of toes.


Note true. He killed them with a blind fold and a firing squad. Never stepped on them.

The only good thing that man has done has not happened yet. He has yet to die. May the cockroach rot in hell. May the fleas of a thousand camels infest his armpits before he goes and may his demise be a long painful one. May every one of the innocent individuals he put to suffer and whose lives he terminated without any due process haunt him for eternity. May he pay for eternity for the crimes he committed against the Cuban people and for literally destroying such a wonderful and beautiful country once described by Columbus as the Pearl of the Antilles.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I think people have strayed away from the point here. It was posted that the City of Miami was going to sponsor the party, the City was going to use taxpayers money to throw this party. Personally I think this is a very smart idea. There is going to be a lot of celebrating in Miami and other places there is a large Cuban/Cuban-American population. Miami, I believe probably has the largest. If you throw a big party in a football stadium they will not be in the streets, that way crowd control is easier. You all have seen rioting and looting in other cities that started after a celebration from winning a sports championship, well this celebration will be bigger, and if the people aren't in the streets, if the people are in a controlled environment... well all the better. 

Now, if you really want to discuss politics here is a question, Would the embargo still be in place if Cuba had Oil? Would the Castro's still be in charge?


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I am glad to see that I garnered some intelligent responses, I can see this board is a bit more mature than most I have encountered. I am not going to bother posting any rebuttals, because as stated earlier, nobody is going to be changing anybodies mind on the issue and this isn't the proper venue to do so to begin with. So I will bid this thread adieu, and leave you all to continue discussing the topic at hand.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

> If you throw a big party in a football stadium they will not be in the streets, that way crowd control is easier. You all have seen rioting and looting in other cities that started after a celebration from winning a sports championship, well this celebration will be bigger, and if the people aren't in the streets, if the people are in a controlled environment... well all the better.


If you think the announcement of a party at the Orange Bowl will mean that there wont be any "partying" in the streets is a little naive. The moment there is an announcment of his death the "celebrations" will begin...there wont be any waiting for Saturday night (or whatever night) at the Orange Bowl.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

OB1 Stogie said:


> If you think the announcement of a party at the Orange Bowl will mean that there wont be any "partying" in the streets is a little naive. The moment there is an announcment of his death the "celebrations" will begin...there wont be any waiting for Saturday night (or whatever night) at the Orange Bowl.


OH trust me... I am sure there will be lots of partying in the streets... probably a heck of a lot more than in the Orange Bowl... actually Dave Barry's Coloumn this week was sort of funny...



> Confuse the Midwesterners: Be on your best behavior BY DAVE BARRY
> 
> It's here, South Florida -- Super Bowl Roman Numeral 41, the biggest sporting event in the world, unless you include other parts of the world. Tens of thousands of visitors are coming to South Florida for the big game, and we hope they all enjoy -- to quote our new tourism slogan -- ``Hospitality, But Without The Hospital.''
> 
> ...


Hmmmm imagine if Fidel dies during the Superbowl...


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I guess you have got to have lived it to understand it.
> Since most on this board have not, not hard to understand why some don't understand.
> 
> That guy was (emphasis on "was" as I think he has been done and they just don't want to release it") an assassin who destroyed families and killed or improsined many innocent people.
> ...


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*How Droll!*



MrGudgeon said:


> I am glad to see that I garnered some intelligent responses, I can see this board is a bit more mature than most I have encountered. I am not going to bother posting any rebuttals, because as stated earlier, nobody is going to be changing anybodies mind on the issue and this isn't the proper venue to do so to begin with. So I will bid this thread adieu, and leave you all to continue discussing the topic at hand.





MrGudgeon's Profile said:


> *Join Date: Jan 2007
> Posts: 6*


o

Methinks I smell a *TROLL*.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Probably will be on a day when you all are running around in the glades practicing guerilla stuff.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

madurofan said:


> Probably will be on a day when you all are running around in the glades practicing guerilla stuff.


We we do know some of these boys a good at making bombs... just ask Kasr :r


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

MrGudgeon said:


> WOW there is a lot of Fidel Castro hate on this board! Maybe it is because I am Canadian and we have good international relations with Cuba, but this kind of talk is foreign to me. Not trying to insult anyone here or start up a useless political debate, but I find myself wondering if some of the posters in this thread actually know anything about Castro. It seems like some are just automatically jumping on the "communism is the devil" bandwagon, and making him out to be a genocidal monster. And yes I know about his political prisoners and the counter-revolutionary executions. I can't possibly speak for everything the man has done, I mean he has made his share of mistakes and stepped on his share of toes, but I think a lot of the bashing in this thread seems a little unfounded. The man has done at least a couple good things in his day, people. Again, not trying to stir up turmoil, that is just my 2 cents I suppose.


i am not cuban, but i lived in the tampa florida area for 26 years and have known many cuban friends there. most cuban people are wonderful, fun loving, caring, family oriented people. many took me under their wing as a transplant to florida. through them i know something about castro. all of them suffered as a result of him. i have heard about people losing all their possesions and having to start over. many people who can't see their families anymore. people whose families in cuba are barely surviving, and many other bad things. castro is a brutal tyrant equal to hitler or stalin, just with a lower death count. i think anyone who does some research into castro, his revolution, and his rule will see this is pure evil.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> We we do know some of these boys a good at making bombs... just ask Kasr :r


:r 
True!
Except we do it at a club location known as "LJ's".


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

I have two reactions to this:

1. This is a tremendous waste of tax payer money. I have seen the reasoning that maybe this will take the pressure off partying in the street. It wont.

2. This should fully reveal the breadth of the anti-Castro hatred in south Florida. Maybe if these dorks would have gotten behind ending the Embargo, Castro would have been out of power years ago. How long after the Berlin Wall came down were the Communists out of power all over eastern Europe? We've spent millions of dollars enforcing an Embargo that does nothing for anyone.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

lol
the fleas of a thousand camels?!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: How Droll!*



BiggDawg said:


> o
> 
> Methinks I smell a *TROLL*.


Because he joined the same time as you and only has 6 posts? All of his posts seem to be answers to questions asked by others. TROLL seems awful harsh.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

OB1 Stogie said:


> I dont have a problem with the celebration....what I do have a problem with is the fact that the city of Miami is funding the party. Taxpayers should not pay to have a party to celebrate someones death. This will be an unprecidented act in poor taste, IMO. Use your money and efforts more constructively. Next time the city comes up short for radios for firemen or supplies for schools, then let's look at the bill for this celebration.


My feelings exactly. Although I'm not Cuban or even live close to Miami, I wouldn't mind seein' a celebration at all, but let's make it a BYOB. Spending tax dollars on an event such as this is simply wrong.:sb

F. Prefect


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Legends of the Playground said:


> IMaybe if these dorks would have gotten behind ending the Embargo, Castro would have been out of power years ago.


Dorks?
I don't know you.
You don't know me.
You don't know my people.
You don't know what we have gone through.
I have never offended anyone on this board with the use of any offensive language as there is no place for that here.
I have had a bad day.

Dorks?
Metela por el culo, cacho de cavron, *******, resingado.
Will gladly translate it for you via PM.
Those that speak and read Spanish, my apologies.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: How Droll!*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Because he joined the same time as you and only has 6 posts? All of his posts seem to be answers to questions asked by others. TROLL seems awful harsh.


No, because he dropped a political bomb, slightly off target to the theme of the thread, started a hijack, got people excited, and then decided to duck out with: "*I am not going to bother posting any rebuttals, ... So I will bid this thread adieu, and leave you all to continue discussing the topic at hand*."

Um, thanks for that.

*Especially* as a new member, that looks like a simply posting to get people riled up.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Metela por el culo, cacho de cavron, *******, resingado.
> Will gladly translate it for you via PM.
> Those that speak and read Spanish, my apologies.


:r​:cb


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> So true.
> Can't make anyone feel my pain or that of my people. Can't make anyone change their mind. I accept that.
> 
> You must have missed the part about me being Cuban and Lenguamor's Cuban Coat of Arms for an Avatar, or not know Made in Dade is also Cuban. I personally left Cuba, lost everything we owned, had to start again from nothing. Wife left Cuba to be forever separated from her dad, never to see him. Mom left only living sibling to never see him again. Lost relatives to firing squads and prisons.
> ...


Good post Blue.

One thing I've learned in 45 years of exile is that I can't make anyone who hasn't suffered the same loss understand...any of it.

When you are born in a place and live your life there - when you aren't torn from it against your will and without choice - you can't have the perspective necessary to fully appreciate what Cubans and others dispossessed of their homeland suffer. The sense of never _belonging_ anywhere.

That's not meant to put anyone down - it is meant as simply a recognition of a fact.

I have a good life...I don't complain about that. But I've also moved from city to city over the years, and I still can't find my own heart.

How can I not rejoice in the suffering and death of the one responsible for all that? Am I not entitled to be human?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Dorks?
> I don't know you.
> You don't know me.
> You don't know my people.
> ...


Spanish 101 again Carlos :r .

P.S. Did you guys herf on Sunday?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Spanish 101 again Carlos :r .
> 
> P.S. Did you guys herf on Sunday?


We did.
You didn't.
What happened to you?
We went nuts (again, yet, still).
New rule.
Use to be if you touched a stick, it was yours.
The new one is if a stick hits you, its yours.
Hehehe........I took tubos and almost took out Al's chest with one shot.:r


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> As much as we all like habanos, I think we should be more concerned about the future of the Cuban people.
> 
> Whatever your stance on Fidel, a celebration over his death is IMHO a tad tasteless. My wife's family, who are from Cuba, agree with this sentiment.


:Werd:

in actuality, most of my g/f's dad's relatives are still in cuba and refused to leave. for the most part, all the older folks that went through the suffering BEFORE castro don't see it as a reign of terror...just more stability.

it seems the main ppl leaving cuba are the younger generations.

hell, my g/f's dad learned carpentry, auto repair, know's how to operate most boats since he was a fisherman, and some electric repair all over there cuz it was readily available to be learned for free.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dr_Trac said:


> in actuality, most of my g/f's dad's relatives are still in cuba and refused to leave.


And I am the Pope.(sarcasm - I really am not so don't believe it if you read it in a Cuban newspaper)
Sure there are some, I even had a few myself. Trust me, they are living to regret it and don't imagine that being the majority.



Dr_Trac said:


> for the most part, all the older folks that went through the suffering BEFORE castro don't see it as a reign of terror...just more stability.


Sure. Right. Never thought of that.(sarcasm)
Yup. No food. No pay. No gas. No electricity. No medicine. No relatives. Nothing at all, but stable.



Dr_Trac said:


> it seems the main ppl leaving cuba are the younger generations.


Have you ever seen an old man swim 90 miles on a raft? Duh!!!
Do you think they get on a 767 and fly over in first class?



Dr_Trac said:


> hell, my g/f's dad learned carpentry, auto repair, know's how to operate most boats since he was a fisherman, and some electric repair all over there cuz it was readily available to be learned for free.


Hell if I can figure out what the f... he is doing here if it was so great down there.

Frankly, the ignorance gets very tiresome.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

lenguamor said:


> Good post Blue.
> 
> One thing I've learned in 45 years of exile is that I can't make anyone who hasn't suffered the same loss understand...any of it.
> 
> ...


I had a friend that was from Cuba and had moved from place to place. He is currently living back in Miami. He loves Cuba, considers it home and misses it dearly. Those of us that have not had our country taken over by ruthless murderous communists or dictators cannot truly know your feelings toward someone like Castro. I can understand but I cannot feel your feelings.

We cannot forget that Che and Castro were not any better than Hitler, Stalin or Pol Pot. If the Cuban people exiled to other countries want to have a party when Castro dies then I will not judge them and I say let them have it and release some of their pain.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> And I am the Pope.(sarcasm - I really am not so don't believe it if you read it in a Cuban newspaper)
> Sure there are some, I even had a few myself. Trust me, they are living to regret it and don't imagine that being the majority.
> 
> Sure. Right. Never thought of that.(sarcasm)
> ...


i'm just simply expressing the views of my g/f's dad. this is what he's told me, so i just take what he tells me and i believe it.

i don't know first hand what they go through, but that's how he explained some of it to me.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: How Droll!*



BiggDawg said:


> No, because he dropped a political bomb, slightly off target to the theme of the thread, started a hijack, got people excited, and then decided to duck out with: "*I am not going to bother posting any rebuttals, ... So I will bid this thread adieu, and leave you all to continue discussing the topic at hand*."
> 
> Um, thanks for that.
> 
> *Especially* as a new member, that looks like a simply posting to get people riled up.


If you had read his other posts you would know his past posts do nothing to reflect his post you are reffering to. May be too much to ask.....sorry to have such high expectations.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

(909) said:


> I had a friend that was from Cuba and had moved from place to place. He is currently living back in Miami. He loves Cuba, considers it home and misses it dearly. Those of us that have not had our country taken over by ruthless murderous communists or dictators cannot truly know your feelings toward someone like Castro. I can understand but I cannot feel your feelings.
> 
> We cannot forget that Che and Castro were not any better than Hitler, Stalin or Pol Pot. If the Cuban people exiled to other countries want to have a party when Castro dies then I will not judge them and I say let them have it and release some of their pain.


Thank you sincerely for your words.
You hit on a point many don't see and that is what can be upsetting to Cuban Americans.

Many of us here in this great country for many years, have been educated here and have made successful lives for ourselves. Many are CEOs, Senators, State Representatives and of those that are not, many are nevertheless wealthy. However, the one thing we don't have and have always longed for is our true home. Many of us wonder what life would have been like had we been able to live there, under the same political system of the US. We wonder if we will ever see loved ones. We are saddened by those loved ones long gone that we never got to see again. That doesn't mean we are not grateful to this country and wouldn't do anything to defend it. This will always be home to me but my real home is something I long for.

So, if anyone may perceive me as over the top on the subject of Castro and Cuba, trust me, what has happened to my people and to my family and to me, is not something I would wish on my worst enemy. The only way I can see someone sympathizing with Castro is if in fact they are sympathizers of Castro to every degree, including political beliefs. Just because you are Cuban and you are here in the US does not preclude you from being Communist at heart. You were just smarter the commies that stayed behind.

I can handle any pro Castro rants and can smell them a mile away. That is not a problem as ignorance will always exist. What I can't handle is anyone electing to be offensive by calling us dorks or any of the other inflammatory stuff I have seen in the past, to include swamp guerilla warfare. That stuff is idiotic and totally unjustified.

If I can educate at least one person today, this was worthwhile. If I couldn't, doesn't affect me in the least and continue on with ignorance.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

did his brother die?


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> did his brother die?


I wish they would all die.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Thank you sincerely for your words.
> You hit on a point many don't see and that is what can be upsetting to Cuban Americans.
> 
> Many of us here in this great country for many years, have been educated here and have made successful lives for ourselves. Many are CEOs, Senators, State Representatives and of those that are not, many are nevertheless wealthy. However, the one thing we don't have and have always longed for is our true home. Many of us wonder what life would have been like had we been able to live there, under the same political system of the US. We wonder if we will ever see loved ones. We are saddened by those loved ones long gone that we never got to see again. *That doesn't mean we are not grateful to this country and wouldn't do anything to defend it. This will always be home to me but my real home is something I long for*.
> ...


*Blueface*, you and *Lenguamor* make me proud to be Cuban. Thank you both for always stating the way we feel and for your wonderful Cuban sense of humor.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

JPH said:


> Yeah ....celebrating death is weird.


Well........ what about Goths? :2

ATL


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shadowbandit said:


> I wish they would all die.


So do I.


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dorks?
> I don't know you.
> You don't know me.
> You don't know my people.
> ...


I don't know Spanish but I'll assume that Blueface used a better cutdown on me than 'dorks.' 

My comment, while using a tiny perjorative, was meant to slap those who BLINDLY support the Embargo without realizing that if we had let the natural course of things flow, Castro (and his friends/party/whatever) probably would have been out of power long ago. The whole business, on this side of the Straight, has been one big fubar.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Legends of the Playground said:


> I don't know Spanish but I'll assume that Blueface used a better cutdown on me than 'dorks.'


Well, I Google translated it and I didn't get a sentence by any means, but I did see some english that probably wouldn't pass the new CS filters :r


----------

